# Cloning at Home: DiY Plant tissue culture



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I clone terrestrial plants at work in several ways. Even 50% Ethenol works just fine for the sterilizing. Boil your RO/DI water first and keep it in a container that has been bleached or ethanoled as not to contaminate it. When using the agar type growing mediums, the most important part is just keeping everything relatively sterile; tools, water, containers, plants, etc. Pour boiling water into/onto what you can and use bleach or alcohol for the rest.

I'm really interested in trying this with aquatic plants so keep us up to date on your attempts.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Would it be possible to mix my agar with an antibiotic like ampicillin to stop possible contamination? I've never in my life ended up with sterile agar. The technique eludes me.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Technically, you should be able to pour agar without using any antibiotics and not get contamination provided you have proper sterile technique.

If you have access to a laminar flow hood (or better yet, a biosafety cabinet), then you should have no problem creating sterile media.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you think it'd be necessary to convert the anubias at all? Or is the purely aquatic form strong enough for an alcohol wash.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> Would it be possible to mix my agar with an antibiotic like ampicillin to stop possible contamination? I've never in my life ended up with sterile agar. The technique eludes me.


 
are you sterilizing all of your glassware in a 65% bleach soloution. 

boil the water before u add the bleach also 

When you boil the water to make the agar you should have a pyrex container (Flasks work the best) bring the agar to a boil for 1m while stirring briskly. 

Quickly pour the boiling mixture into the flask and swish... stuff cheesecloth in the neck of the flask and let it cool to 50-60* C

pour the agar and immediately after removing the cheese cloth. (always keep the flask at a 45* angle if the cheese cloth is out to pour. or stretch parafin and cover the flask, lifting a corner to pour and recover quickly. 

dont forget to cap the plates immediately after pouring.

Have fun


----------

